# Off in 4 Days !



## kazzzy (Apr 9, 2006)

Well the nerves are setting in we are offf in 4 days for our first trip across the water in our Motorhome, we are going mainly to Germany for 3 weeks and are really looking forward to it although like I say a bit nervous. I know Germany well (work for a German company) so spend a lot of time over there but have never had a holiday over there. We are heading for koblenz then down the Rhine / mossel valley to the bavarian alps (Fussen) any recomendation on sites etc would be appreciated have read the guide to Stelplatz but have never used them can anyone offer any advice over and above that published in the guide ?


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

We have recently come back from Germany. We stayed for a few days at campingplatz Rhein Mosel in Koblenz. Plenty of Space its where the Rhein and Mosel meet. English speaking and very friendly site owners. Very centrally located to Koblenz and it offers discount on Cruises down the Rhein.
Sonja


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*Germany*

Hi Kazzy...

We have just returned from a 2 week trip through Germany via ( near Baden Baden ).down to Fussen ...then back up the Romantic Strasse towards Wurzberg. Then headed west/ south west for a few days on the Mossel .

It was our first time with the van in Germany and will certainly go back in future months as its a fantastic place to travel through with a van. We stayed mainly on private sites and stellplatz , not having one bad experince the whole timeof our visit

Loads of nice towns to explore on the Romantic road heading back up north , 3 months still wouldnt be long enough.

Just call in to any " I " nformation centre along the route and you will pick reams of info regarding campsites and places of interest.

Have a great time..............

Dinger


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Very exited for you Kazzy, it's a wonderful time isn't it. 

We too are heading off shortly and hope to spend some time in Germany on route to Turkey. Looking forward to hearing about your experiences.

Have fun!


----------



## kazzzy (Apr 9, 2006)

Thank you all, some of your comments have put my mind at rest a bit, we have a site booked at Füssen as with the kids they need something to do for part of the trip so we are staying at camping Hopfensee of the lake as they have a pool and things for the boys to do (they are 15 and 14). I will be sure to report back on our experiences. I have always found Germany a great place when I am out there working, I speak a little German and I am sure between my bad German and their good English we will get by, I think I might check out the campingplatz Rhein Mosel, we were planing on staying at Koblenz (Niesmann factory) as they have a Stelplatz but may take your recomendation over that as there doesnt look as though there is a lot to do there. Please keep the advice coming


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Kazzzy!



kazzzy said:


> we were planing on staying at Koblenz (Niesmann factory) as they have a Stelplatz but may take your recomendation over that as there doesnt look as though there is a lot to do there.


That is true, the Polch stellplatz is located in an industrial estate out of town. But very near by in Mayen there is also a stellplatz (Polcher Strasse), which is only 10 min walking distance away from Mayen's town centre. And Mayen has quite a lot to offer.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

kazzzy said:


> we are staying at camping Hopfensee


We stayed there by accident in 1999 and I wrote in the diary after that it was the sort of site where I wished we'd brought less scruffy towels. It was quite smart then - or was for us, used to municipals.

We had a plot with all the services on it - water, EHU, cable TV and waste disposal- and were provided with a collection of booklets telling us how to park on our site, the lengths of all the hoses we'd need and how the plot worked as well as how to sort our rubbish into the 3 different bags we'd been provided with and take it to the large hall where it then had to be further sorted. The rubbish hall closed at 7pm - sharp.

The pool was superb but the dress code quite strict, and there were 2 cable cars going off the site itself. There were free films at night and a busy Kursaal. Our sons enjoyed it anyway but it was quite expensive so we made sure they got our money's worth for the two nights we were there.

Enjoy !

G


----------

